# Pros of riding solo ?



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

You're not worrying about where your buddy is... you can go where you want, when you want...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> You're not worrying about where your buddy is... you can go where you want, when you want...


and for as long as you want. I will be riding solo this weekend. First time I'll get to rock the shuffle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Most of my riding is done solo. Since I live in Vegas none of my friends snowboard and the couple that have been don't have a board and can't afford to go near as much as I can since I got a season pass. I think about half the time it's great, you can ride at your speed do what you want and really focus on learning what you want. You can just put on the tunes and have a good day. On the other hand every once in awhile when I go up alone it's almost a demotivator and I just can't seem to get as into it and push myself as hard which usually leads to not staying near as long (like today). 
Go up have fun and use the time to really focus on learning your technique and form and whatnot.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I rock solo a lot since few of my friends snowboard any more  . Also any time i get a day of work during the week the first thing i do is head to the mountain. Nothing better than a weekday for snowboarding  . And like what every one else is saying you go your own pace, so no more waiting for friends to catch up. If your kinda new to the sport though it may suck if you injure yourself and don't have a ride home, or board more than your body is used to and your too tired and worn out to drive home lol.

Only negative i can think of is that it can get a bit lonely. Especially on the chair lift and drive up/back (at least for me with a 2 hour drive).


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, it will be nice to be able to do my own thing and listen to good music, ect. I am worried however that I won't have the motivation to really push myself like I used to.

When I got into the sport about 10 years ago, all my friends were riding at a much more advance level and it made it easier for me to really push my limits. Now I've got just one friend who's into it and she is a total newb. I enjoy showing her the ropes and it's fun to have someone to go up with. But, I feel that since I've had a few years off, it would be good to have a more advance rider to learn from. 

When I went up a couple weeks ago, I hit some more advanced runs solo while my buddy went through her lesson. I made small talk w/a few of the people while I was strapping in, but noticed there are a lot more tourists/snobs up there now-LAME. 


I guess I'll have to go up there and attempt to challenge myself, and just see how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

darkninja said:


> it may suck if you injure yourself and don't have a ride home, or board more than your body is used to and your too tired and worn out to drive home lol.


Yeah that would suck! Fortunately, I live only 20 minutes from the Mtn. and drive an automatic. If worse comes to worse though, it wouldn't be too much of a hassle to have my husband pick me up.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

The singles line at the lifts are always shorter. 
No waiting around for slow people
You can ride where you want to ride
you can crank the music and get a good vibe going on


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I love riding solo. Anytime I'm riding with people, I feel compelled to ensure that they're having fun too. No one wants to wait around for you while you try new tricks, or learn to ride switch...So I do those things on the days when I ride solo. It also helps when you're the best rider out of everyone in your group because you don't have to wait for the slow-pokes.

Plus, it gives you ample time to think about life, plans, dreams etc. The best boarding days ever are solo pow days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Riding by yourself is a blast! I learn so much more when I'm by myself. It's just nice that you don't have to worry about difference in skill level, where you want to go on the mountain, getting on lifts together... it's a ton of fun. The drive is the worst part IMO because it's really boring by yourself... BUT, I just bring some good music and keep myself entertained...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Personally, I love to ride alone every once in awhile. It's refreshing because you're on your schedule and don't have to worry about which trail to do. You can go at your own pace. Whenever I ride alone, I don't really learn new things because I don't have people pushing me to progress, but instead I focus on working on what I already know and improving it.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I think there's something to be said for doing something totally by yourself. But if you feel like you want a buddy, friends are usually pretty easy to make, and the lifts are great places to scope out other single riders. 

That said, you never know how another rider is going to affect your day so pick your partner carefully.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Same as everyone else said... you get to go at your own pace. No waiting for less experienced friends when you're tearing it up, no feeling bad for holding back more experienced friends. There's nothing like finding an untouched off-piste powder stash and having it all to yourself.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I love riding by myself. You can do whatever you want at you're own pace, like stop and hike a rail for as long as you want. I often ride alone...riding with friends it just as fun though but everyone works too much.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I mainly ride solo...unless I'm with my family..Love it. Don't have to wait, Don't have to ask...just ride.
And stop in the woods for a safety meeting while it's snowing...


----------



## oni5000 (Jan 20, 2009)

I ride solo on weekdays after work and with friends on the weekend. When I ride solo I plug in my tunes and I practice... learning to ride switch, working on my form and trying to learn tricks. No worries about your friends having to wait for you at the lift because you fell a million times trying to pull off a trick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

pawlo said:


> I mainly ride solo...unless I'm with my family..Love it. Don't have to wait, Don't have to ask...just ride.
> And stop in the woods for a safety meeting while it's snowing...


I stop in the woods a lot too... it's just not for a safety meeting.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

throw some headphones in and do whatever you want all day! I love riding with my friends but I also love riding solo so I can hit what I want when I want. It's also a great day to work on any skills/tricks you have been wanting to get down. You won't be holding anyone up if you take it slow and learn some new stuff


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> I stop in the woods a lot too... it's just not for a safety meeting.


do you know what a safety meeting is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

well good thing you didn't go by yourself


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Went solo yesterday for the first time and it was sick. Even pushed myself and went down a double black at blue mountain pa. I know thats pretty easy compared to other mountains lol, but I was amped that I manned up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I ride alone almost everytime.
Get some good work in the park.
Can do whatever, whenever.
Plus my friends bail on me so much that i dont even ask them anymore.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't been riding solo, but me and one of my friends are at the same skill level, so its basically like riding solo because we're just learning by ourselves, but when another friend who is just learning rides with us, he holds us back a lot because he's deathly afraid of doing toe side turns, so he just falls a lot and leafs down the mountain on his heels. We try really hard to get him to do work, but he just won't do it.


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

Chiffonade said:


> I. We try really hard to get him to do work, but he just won't do it.


then leave him on top 

or get him to take lessons


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

snowGuinny said:


> then leave him on top
> 
> or get him to take lessons


Him and I took lessons at Camelback on our first day, and he's kinda stayed at the same level, and I've progresses a lot since my first day. I think he's just scared of leaning down hill and keeping his weight on his from foot. 

Sorry for derailing the thread.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The pros of solo riding? There are TONS.

If you crash into a tree and end up buried in snow, you'll be able to enjoy the last few minutes of your life in peace and quiet.

Getting high/stoned all by yourself is totally not sad and pathetic.

When you go solo you're bound to ride a lift with someone who is totally interested in how your day is going. If you ride a quad with others, you can even get in on the personal conversation they're having.

Chicks dig a guy who sits alone at a table and eats a $12 burger and flat soda.

Talking to yourself is lots of fun.

Since no one else on the hill stops for anyone else, you're guaranteed that no one will annoyingly ask you if you're alright when you eat it face first into a lift pole.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

haha yeah I like to ride solo for sure. For me, riding with my friends doesn't help me progress at ALL..i think its because I don't want to fall infront of them haha its a subconscious thing but it deffinitly holds me back.. 

the flexibility and freedom of riding solo is great, I like to have my friends on the mountain so i can say what up or watch as they pass by on the lift but otherwise I lovee the independence of solo riding


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> The pros of solo riding? There are TONS...


Your points about safety are valid, but those aside... God forbid some people enjoy different things about snowboarding than you do.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i can do some park solo, but riding the mt is boring alone....


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Chiffonade said:


> he holds us back a lot because he's deathly afraid of doing toe side turns, so he just falls a lot and leafs down the mountain on his heels. We try really hard to get him to do work, but he just won't do it.


I understand your friend. I felt that I was holding my BFFF back because I'm just learning and I can't do toe side yet, and all the runs require some toe side turns. I'm so terrified I'm going to fall on my face, and she was trying so hard to get me to do toe side. But I was chicken especially while others on the top are watching.lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I ride solo much of the time and love it; get to chat with strange folks on the lift via singles line. I also ride with skiers that have been skiing much longer than my riding. The skiers certainly challenge me to push my skills...they are faster, do all the steeps and etc., have learned alot from them about reading the snow...we just pick different lines.

Last friday was at the top of the hill...literally nobody there and nobody in view, panoramic and perfect silence...no drone of the lift...nothing...so took in a few moments...then dropped the entire run completely alone...frickin heaven.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

my friends hate riding solo and my theory is that they only really ride so that someone can see them and say "hey sick trick!" or "dammmn that was tight" I think they ride for recognition rather than a love for the sport, its more of a fad that they wouldn't be doing if snowboarding fell out of style, kinda like what happened to skateboarding (at least where I live).


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I ride solo because none of my friends are into snowboarding. I need new (better) friends.

Sometimes I enjoy it because I don't have to think of anything else. Don't need to keep up, don't need to babysit.

I hate it though because no one shares in the stoke of landing a jump, no one goes "OOOOHHH" when one of us eats it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> The pros of solo riding? There are TONS.
> 
> If you crash into a tree and end up buried in snow, you'll be able to enjoy the last few minutes of your life in peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


Wow I think you have some insecurity issues or something. Do you anything about independence or do you always need someone holding your hand down the hill?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

ashleym1183 said:


> well good thing you didn't go by yourself


Word. 

I didn't have to ride solo afterall!!  Ash's husband came through with a free pass and even offered to take the kids for the day! We ended up having an awesome day @ the Mtn. despite my make-out session with the snow coming down a black diamond run! 

We got an inch or so of fresh powder last night & I can't wait to go back up again!! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

agoodwin727 said:


> do you know what a safety meeting is?


I do now. I guess I've never heard it called that... haha.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Dude, we`ve got to talk! You need some pointers on being independent and how to talk to the ladies....:laugh:


I'm married, but even when I was single, I wasn't much for getting the ladies. As a wingman, I'm more like Goose than Iceman. I'll probably blow my top and die rather than help you out.

And you guys, besides Snowolf, take my jokes WAY too seriously.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Guess mine wasn't turned on yesterday :thumbsup:.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Pro of riding solo on a chairlift - your friend doesnt push you down when your getting off of the lift lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

one thing that sucks about riding solo for me is there is no one to take pics/video footy.. i know this sounds selfish but I find watching a vid of myself do a trick can really help me improve..


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Last friday was at the top of the hill...literally nobody there and nobody in view, panoramic and perfect silence...no drone of the lift...nothing...so took in a few moments...then dropped the entire run completely alone...frickin heaven.


That's how it was yesterday. Fresh POW day and I get on the lift and no one else is on it and I see maybe 2 people going down the hill. Was an awesome first few runs of the day before a few more people came.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

reading the snow?


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

seeing the snow and learning how differnt types and shapes will react to your riding. Bascially the feel of the snow - as you know, there's 100s of different kinds of snow. from sheer ice to the lightest powder you can imagine.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

ohicicicic:thumbsup:


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

you'l have to define that one for me


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> reading the snow?


It's also about paying attention to weather, terrain, wind, light conditions...the goal is to find the best snow/runs of the hour and avoiding the mobs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Riding alone is key. I dont like riding with my friends much because they never know what runs/lines to hit so im picking all day long usually haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I like riding with friends, but they like to hit every damn jump on the sides of trails and it gets annoying when I don't want to sit down and wait for everybody. I like riding solo a lot because I can do what I want, just relax, and enjoy the snow. I also like to go to the park and meet people there and they usually help me out with some tips and stuff.

What I like best is riding with one or two friends that will push me, but we also take turns choosing runs, etc. Bigger groups (i.e. more than 3) suck IMO


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife and I will play games as we ride. I'll try to follow her, or she'll try to follow me as I cut through the woods and such. (She's bad on moguls, that's my secret weapon). Or we'll try to do figure 8's or stay in each others tracks. It's a lot of fun.

I'm a really social person, so I guess I just don't have as much fun by myself. Can you say attention whore? :dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

To me is not a choice...I just don't know many people to ride with, and the ones I know work during the week, (as I used too) and the weekends are for kids and wife generally.
I decide the day before and get up there, so not a lot of time to call around...
As for dope,,,nothing better than a safety meeting in the woods or on the lift before a long sesh...WAYY before drivng time


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm the opposite. My wife takes the Honda to work and I have the Z at home. My board WILL fit in the passenger seat, just barely. I even took it a few time in Indy, but the only snow there was the man-made stuff in the park. Even the parking lot was dry. I could NEVER make it up to even Skibowl in that car. :dunno:


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I usually go solo. I may carpool or go with friends a few times, but I usually solo on the lift. I personally don't know any female in my race who snowboard, so...but lots of people in my community ski...
It's a wintersport heaven in Ottawa. Around $80 for a group season pass and within 30km distance, so try to go every weekend.
weeks ago, I drove to the mountain with my friends(a girl and a boy). they are completely newbies, and I had to teach them... the girl just can't even manage to stand up on the board and she ended up injured herself after I left for the lodge...and she wowed to only learn to ski after that.
I will stay solo in the lift for the forseable future. I think that's actually not bad though. you are completely free. you don't have to wait for people.


----------

